# Braehead Glasgow Ideas



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

My Children are Ski racing at Braehead Glasgow Xscape and I cannot find any motorhome spots close by - we are on loch Lomand on the Saturday but are still looking for somewhere nearer for the Friday Can anyone suggest any cc/cl pub parking wild camping spots or sites 
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

You are bit limited up here, 2 sites spring to mind - one at Strathclyde Park, J5 M74 run by North Lanarkshire Council , and the other is a private site in Stepps just of the M80. About 30min & 20 min drive from Xscape respectivley on the motorways. Strathclyde Park is perfect if coming from the south, its just before the heavy traffic starts, 1 min of the M74 and has a Toby carvery literally across the road and a theme park 5 mins walk away with pub / snacks although it does get a bit roudy at the weekends with the chav / boy racers (the theme park, not the caravan park - its fairly well enclosed). Getting to Xscape is a doddle, M74, M73 then M8 - about 15 miles in total, if you are going to Xscape on the Saturday then traffic wont be an issue, it only clogs up Mon - Fri in rush hours. 

Cannot think / would recommend any wild camping spots.

Google them and you should find it OK.


----------



## seanysean (Jun 3, 2009)

Youre closer (or at least quicker to Braehead) in Loch Lomond than you would be at Strathclyde Park or Stepps. It shouldnt take much more than 30 mins in morning. It is also a much nicer place to stay!!!


----------

